# Help with roundworms...



## Trouble's_mom (May 2, 2010)

Hi I am not new to this breed or owning APBT but I have a problem I've never had before that I need help with...Sorry in advance for the long post.

I own a lot dogs as people around here now I'll take in any dog that needs it... All of them are current on shots, and I deworm all of them on a regular basis as we live in the country and most of them are on dirt, not cement so I know worms can live in the dirt around my dogs. 


A friend of mine had a litter of puppies. The dam got mastitis when the puppies where 3 days old and 3 puppies where found dead in a puddle of blood and it was assumed that the dam layed on them and killed them. The owner asked me if I could help her and take 1 one the remaining puppies when they where 8 days old as 2 more died by then(they had been separated from their mom since she got sick).
So I did and he was fine but by the time they where 3 weeks old the litter's owner was left with only 3 pups. 
I had dewormed my pup at 2 weeks old(I use pro pan-it covers whip round and hookworm) and told her to do it too, but she was scared coz her pups where dying. 
When she finally got to the vet she found out that round and whipworms where the ones killing the pups as they where full of them. 
This whole time the puppy I was taking care of was doing perfect-I never found worms in his stool, his weight was perfect, gums where pink, stools where firm, etc. 
The day before he turned 5 weeks old though everything changed. Overnight, while I was sleeping, he went from being a healthy chubby pup, to pale, white gums and skin and bone. His stool was basically just brown water and he wouldn't eat for nothing. I had already dewormed him at 2 and 4 weeks.
So I took him to the vet, and he was full of roundworms. The vet dewormed him with drontal(its supposed to kill all worms and eggs with only one dose), checked him for parvo which was neg. gave me some albon to soothe his stomach and send me home, letting me know that my pup might not make it through the night. 
Well he did, and actually gained all his weight within 3 days. 
A week later, the same thing happened. He started pooping water, lost all his weight, and wouldn't eat. So I dewormed him again, gave him some more albon, and called the vet to let him know I was on my way. The vet told me not to come in, and that I already did all he could do, and that this pup might not make it, again.
Well he got well again, and he is almost 8 weeks now, and I deworm him once a week(the vet told me to keep doing it) but every time I worm him, his stools will have 5-6 roundworms in it, and then nothing untill I worm him again. 

I have never seen worms be soooooo persistant and me not being able to get rid of them. 
Any suggestions on what else I can do is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I would suggest upping the dosage... What MG are your tabs?


----------



## Trouble's_mom (May 2, 2010)

Sorry the name of my dewormer is pro pam not pro pan and its a liquid. It says 50 mg/ml.
Its suppose to be 1 cc per 10 lbs, and I give pups under that 1/2 cc which the doc says is correct. I actually been giving this pup 3/4 of a cc though. 
Not even my vets-there's 3 diff ones where I go-know what else i can do...


----------

